# Running In Florence



## mcaliente999 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello Fellow Expats and Florentines! I just moved here and live in City Center. I was wondering if there are any running groups around or if there are any running trails close by? The streets are a bit daunting for me and I have school from 9-12:30. I'm a 44 y.o. 5k at most somewhat slow runner. I would really love some help or someone to staggle alongside who knows the area...?


----------

